# 205/40/18 S-drives on an 8.5



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate these types of threads but im in need of some pics or experiences. 

Currently have 215/40/18 452s and have access to a pair of brand new 205/40/18 S-drives. I have heard mixed reviews of these tires not stretching very well. 

Just want examples of the stretch these give on an 8.5 wide wheel. 

Pic for clicks


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

i answered your question in the mkiv forum..


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Are they not on Tyrestretch.com? If not, when you get them, post pics on there...


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

No this particular tire is not. I will post them here and on tyrestretch. Getting them installed right now.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> Getting them installed right now.


 pics please..


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

ty. :wave:


----------

